# Hello



## LikeicareKF (Nov 1, 2015)

And Our Lord said

'On the 12th day my prophet Likeicare will return to the Farms, in praise of this holy event 2 admins shall be slaughtered'


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> And Our Lord said
> 
> 'On the 12th my prophet Likeicare will return to the Farms, in praise of this holy event 2 admins shall be slaughtered'


Papers.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey you can see the hook on dark mode again.
Neat.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 1, 2015)

Null said:


> Papers.


You didn't give me time to edit 'days' into my post you asshole


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 1, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> You didn't give me time to edit 'days' into my post you asshole


Will you be holding interviews to find users who are worthy of being EDiots when this place finally shuts down?


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 1, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> Will you be holding interviews to find users who are worthy of being EDiots when this place finally shuts down?


Honestly the only person from here i would enjoy having as a permanent member on ED is Null, dynastia and cat might be 'unique' on here but on ED they would just blend into the crowd


----------



## AnimuGinger (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm glad your hook works on Kiwi.X Dark.


----------



## ATM (Nov 1, 2015)

It's good to see you and your hook have returned.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> And Our Lord said
> 
> 'On the 12th day my prophet Likeicare will return to the Farms, in praise of this holy event 2 admins shall be slaughtered'



Welcome back!!!


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Welcome back!!!


Ohh boo you whore, i saw you crying your heart out on the Glaive thread


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 1, 2015)

uguu


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> Ohh boo you whore, i saw you crying your heart out on the Glaive thread



My feels are so big I just don't know how to cope with them.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 1, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> Ohh boo you whore, i saw you crying your heart out on the Glaive thread



I like you. You cool.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 1, 2015)

cat said:


> I like you. You cool.


Your acceptance is all ive ever wanted in life


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome back lic one of your friends showed up and shitted up some threads here but it just wasn't the same because it wasn't you


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 1, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Welcome back lic one of your friends showed up and shitted up some threads here but it just wasn't the same because it wasn't you


Sugar Bombs?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> Sugar Bombs?



Yah, they really gave it their best but it couldn't replicate your levels of jimmy rustlin' and general shit posting


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 1, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Yah, they really gave it their best but it couldn't replicate your levels of jimmy rustlin' and general shit posting


Shes pretty cool when we're not purposely being retarded


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> Shes pretty cool when we're not purposely being retarded



Tell heynonny to come here we like blacks and we love trannies.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 2, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Tell heynonny to come here we like blacks and we love trannies.


I dont like nonny so i wont tell ....it....anything other than to fuck off and kill itself


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> I dont like nonny so i wont tell ....it....anything other than to fuck off and kill itself



You are being tsundere I can tell.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 3, 2015)

You're an unfunny faggot. 

Why are you still here?


----------



## Silver (Nov 3, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> You're an unfunny faggot.
> 
> Why are you still here?


why do you care so much?


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 3, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> You're an unfunny faggot.
> 
> Why are you still here?


Why are you?


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 3, 2015)

Silver said:


> why do you care so much?


I'm nothing if not petty.



Cuck Norris said:


> Why are you?


Spite, most likely.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> You're an unfunny faggot.
> 
> Why are you still here?



Do you hate people who completely innocently were born not being funny?  That's ableism my friend.  That's bigotry.

I hope you turn yourself in to our blue-hatted UN guy for interpersonal drama or whatever the fuck that guy is who Null appointed.

Cause you need Jesus.  

Or the religious leader of your choice.


----------



## ASoulMan (Nov 3, 2015)

There is a god


----------

